# '07 Orca Ride Impressions



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey guys,

Currently riding an '03 C'Dale R2000. I'm thinking very sersiously about the Orca.

I'm actually looking for a bike that's going to be a little more comfortable on longer rides (80+ miles). I haven't found anything specific about people's ride impressions and their catalog just mentions it's stiffness.

So forget that I have a super stiff R2000, I already know it's going to be more comfortable than that. What do you guys have to say about the Orca?

Thanks.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Too new to really tell, like you I've only found sketchy feedback but nothing consistent and specific, like for example reviews on the Cannondale Six13 to mention one.

Most LBS don't even have one to test ride yet, at least the ones by me. 

Corsaire


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Corsaire said:


> Too new to really tell, like you I've only found sketchy feedback but nothing consistent and specific,
> 
> Most LBS don't even have one to test ride yet, at least the ones by me.
> 
> Corsaire


Well, the shop I talked to is a great shop, but it's February and they're starving so it just seemed like they were ready to tell me the bike would do whatever I wanted it to if it would make the sale. I thought the Orca was more of a race bike, but they were saying it would be a good bike for centuries.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

The previous version is just fine for centuries and racing. The Opal is your straight-up racing frame.


----------

